# Bubba Grills



## piglizard (Sep 3, 2010)

Let me start by saying hello and introduce myself to my fellow BBQ enthusiasts.

My name is Rob and today I pulled the trigger on a Bubba 250R. I should be able to pick it up in a couple weeks.

I have been cooking on a Bandera for a number of years and I figured it was time to step up to a big boy smoker. I have shopped a lot of rigs and after meeting Lonnie this past weekend at the Nashville BBQ competition and seeing his rig up close, I was sold.

Anyway - time to turn my hobby up a notch. My first project in the Bubba will more than likely be a couple turkeys.

However, this weekend I have a couple pork bellies that have been curing for 10 days now and I will be cold smoking them in the Bandera (since I recently installed my smoke pistol).

Pics of what the 250R looks like.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 3, 2010)

Congrats on the new rig we have at least one other member here that has one and BAMAFAN actually brought his rig to a gathering we had and did his first smoke on it there. The unit performed great nice rig for sure.

That unit is listed in our product pages once you get yours and have a chance to get used to it be sure to go there and write a review on it for us


----------



## rp ribking (Sep 3, 2010)

I am jealous. Good luck with that fine smoker. Take plenty of Qview.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 3, 2010)

By the way welcome to SMF glad you decided to join us be sure to stop by the roll call section and start a thread and tell us a bit about you and your cooking equipment


----------



## piglizard (Sep 3, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Congrats on the new rig we have at least one other member here that has one and BAMAFAN actually brought his rig to a gathering we had and did his first smoke on it there. The unit performed great nice rig for sure.
> 
> That unit is listed in our product pages once you get yours and have a chance to get used to it be sure to go there and write a review on it for us


Will be glad to post a review. I am just excited to finally get a big enough rig to start doing some competitions on my own.

Maybe BAMAFAN has a few tip to share as well once I get mine.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 3, 2010)

PigLizard said:


> Will be glad to post a review. I am just excited to finally get a big enough rig to start doing some competitions on my own.
> 
> Maybe BAMAFAN has a few tip to share as well once I get mine.


I know Tim did a couple things to his to make it even better and knowing him I'm sure he'd be more than happy to share them


----------



## piglizard (Sep 3, 2010)

I am considering a couple smoke pistols on the Bubba as well for fish and other cold smokes. I just want to use it a little in order to figure out the best placements.


----------

